# Simplicity 3012



## mightymurraywv (Aug 21, 2017)

New to the forum here, but I figured i join the fun. I've always liked old garden tractors. So I finally got to pull the trigger today on a old simplicity 3012. Not sure of the year or model but it all appears to be there. It hasn't ran in at least a year. But the motor spins free. Where can I find the manufacturer tag to try to figure out a year. Where is the best place to Start to het it running again.I'll add some photos tomorrow In the day light.

Sent from my SM-G925R4 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi mightymurraywv, welcome to the forum.

The model number ID tag should be on the frame just above and behind the right front wheel. See photos below. Hopefully, this applies to the older models as well?

I would change the oil before attempting to start the engine.


----------



## mightymurraywv (Aug 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G925R4 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## mightymurraywv (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for the reply i found it.It is located behind the shifter. I'm gonna start on it very soon. I got a ton of attachments with it. Snow blower, mowing deck garden cultavator, a plow, and a blade

Sent from my SM-G925R4 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## mightymurraywv (Aug 21, 2017)

The trouble I. Having now is finding neutral in the transmission 

Sent from my SM-G925R4 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Dennis Cook (Feb 19, 2018)

the shift fork has gotten around the gear selector fork. Go to youtube and type in 
*Simplicity and Allis Chalmers Stuck in Gear Fix *Mine was also
stuck and it is an easy fix. Good luck


----------

